
Julian Assange to be handed over to UK officials: Report - lisper
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/julian-assange-to-be-handed-over-to-uk-officials-report
======
pmoriarty
As someone who hasn't been following all this very closely I have a number of
questions:

1 - Why does Ecuador care what Assange says about Spain?

2 - Why does Spain care what Assange says about them?

3 - Why didn't Assange just keep his mouth shut?

4 - What's likely to happen once Assange is handed over to the UK?

~~~
mindcrime
_What 's likely to happen once Assange is handed over to the UK?_

Probably they'll either put him in jail for violating his bail terms earlier,
and/or extradite him to the US where he will be imprisoned on some bullshit
charges.

Either way, this probably doesn't end well for Assange. Which is tragic, given
everything he has done for the world.

~~~
lisper
I dunno. I think all the good he has done is overshadowed by the fact that he
put his thumb on the scales and helped Donald Tump get elected.

~~~
mindcrime
Hmm... yeah, when you put it like that, you kinda have a point.

------
RickJWagner
I seriously doubt bad things will happen to Assange. I would expect the
opposite.

He played a significant role in the 2016 US election, benefitting the winning
side. I'd have to think he has some chips to cash in.

